
Ash HN: Circuit and modeling challenges similar to Coding challenge sites? - jeshwanth
If I want to start learning electronics or CAD modeling I should read some books or go through some video lectures.<p>So, like many coding challenge websites we have. Is it good to create circuit&#x2F;modelling challenge websites ?<p>Because using coding challenge we have become self learners.<p>So, Is it good idea to build the platform something like creating challenges to make people practice ?
======
brudgers
Before building a platform, it might be possible to gauge interest by
publishing some challenges on a blog. To me, a platform is only likely to work
if people enjoy solving the challenges and getting the challenges right, i.e.
making them fun to solve is the hard part. The platform matters less...for
example, Project Euler. [https://projecteuler.net/](https://projecteuler.net/)

